# Bailey - 9 1/2 weeks - nipping and jumping



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I am new to this Forum. We got our first Golden Retriever 1 1/2 weeks ago, previously we had a Maltese. What a change!
We bought for her two crates one for downstairs and one for our bedroom upstairs and she really does well. I stayed home all day the first week and introduced her slowly to the crate and now she stays in there for 1-2 hours without any problem and at night she's in there for approx. 5-6 hours. She's so far very mellow with anybody we introduced her to. Unfortunately we can't introduce her to other dogs, as she has internal parasites (Giardia, Coccidia and whipworm). But I hope that the medication soon will take care of this. The potty training is going really good and there were maybe 5 accidents in this whole time, I just have to observe her and I go regularly out with her. 
The only big challenge so far is the nipping and jumping up. She's destroyed already one of my pants and a tshirt of my son... sometimes it's very hard to stay calm when she's nonstop jumping and trying to bite me. Due to the setup downstairs in our house, I can't really go in another room and sometimes I really have to do things in our kitchen (we are most of the time there or the living room next to it). So I can either put her in the backyard (where she usually goes in the dirt and comes back in a mess) or I just go through with it until she finally takes one of her toys and it keeps her then busy. I try to turn my back to her but then she jumps up from behind, or I give her constantly her toys and praise her if she takes them, but that usually doesn't last long. How long will these phase last and what else can I do. I know that I shouldn't use the crate to correct this, and I haven't done it.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jesse went through a terrible phase of jumping and nipping when she was that age (now 3.5 months) - and it was only with me, not my husband or anyone else!! Our puppy school trainer said to just turn your back and ignore her, but it's very hard to do that when she is attached to your pants!! I wore only old tracksuit pants for about 3 weeks so she couldn't wreck too many clothes! I found that I had to physically remove her teeth from my pants, and then ended play time by leaving the room or area she was in. When she had calmed down I would begin again (although that often lead to the same behaviour all over again!!). I also tried to keep her somewhat calm during play by keeping my voice a bit lower and calmer. All of this helped somewhat, but basically I think she just grew out of it!! Thinking back, she hasn't nipped (jumping is still a work in progress but getting better) for about a month now....so hang in there and this phase will pass if you are patient and consistent with what you do. Good luck!!


----------



## liero133 (Aug 23, 2009)

do you always ignore the jumping, or
do you sometimes pet her because 
you think its cute? if so, shes only getting confused

uou say you give her toys _when_ she jumps, and then praise when she takes them? id say the jumping becomes a reward 
for the toy, a positive experience.

i know it can be difficult to stay calm,
but it is so vert important.

good luck


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread about nipping http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=57282&highlight=nipping


----------

